# Can you transfer to a different local?



## drsparky

I move from local 82 in Dayton, Ohio to 567 in Maine a few years ago. Talk to your BA.


----------



## sparks134

Yes, you can sign book 2!:thumbsup:


----------



## LGLS

guvnor said:


> Heres my dilemma,
> 
> I live in NJ but want to move out of state. Problem is I don't have the money now. If I were to do my apprenticeship here in NJ, once I finished and became a journeyman could I move to other parts of the country?
> 
> Can you just "transfer" to another union, keeping your pay rate and benefits in the process? Or do you have to start all over again?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


what dilemma? Are you in an apprenticeship program now?


----------



## minibdr

Once you become a journeyman you have the ability to move from local to local with the business managers approval from both locals. As for keeping the same pay well local 349 in Miami pays about 25 and change an hour plus benefits and Local 6 San Fransico pays 52 and change an hour plus benefits I don`t think your new employer in Miami will say hey your from local 6 I`ll pay you double what I pay my men to have you. Just does`t work like this you get what the market pays. In rat infested waters you get rat pay in areas of the country where men negotiate there wages you get a better deal.


----------



## guvnor

Ok thanks guys.

No I am not in an apprenticeship program yet. I just wasn't sure if if you were stuck working at the same local for your entire career. 

Im trying to decide if I should move first, and then apply for JATC wherever I end up...or do the JATC here in NJ and then plan on moving after reaching journeyman.


----------



## Silversam

It is much easier to stay in the same local. If the particular local you want to go to needs men and your Business Agent and their BA agrees then you can go - but you can only stay for as long as they want/need you. Then you have to leave.

IMHO, if you want to move someplace, then move there and join the local and go into the apprenticeship when you get there. But - first find out if they're taking apprentices at your desired location - some jurisdictions have suspended hiring while the current economic conditions persist.

Sam


----------



## knowshorts

You should be covered either way. Your apprenticeship should be transferable with no worse than a semester penalty. If you already completed your apprenticeship, then you just transfer from one local to another. Worst case scenario is you may lose your pension contributions, if you are not vested at the time of transfer.




minibdr said:


> where men negotiate there wages you get a better deal.


The believe the OP wants to stay union, not jump ship and go non-union.


----------



## sparks134

First thing, find out if they are even accepting new apprentices.


----------

